# Wife left and I work out of town



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

we have been married for 5 yrs and have two beautiful daughters and a couple of months ago my wife moved out into her parents house with the girls. I work out of town for 30 days at a time and it is very hard for me to be away all the time though it pays the bills and there isnt much at home that I can make what I am making. she says she hates the house and and that we cant afford to do anything anymore and she feels abandoned and wants some space now she has moved into a rental and leaves me wondering if those were just excuses about the house and the finances. Because if we couldnt hardly pay the house bill and yet now I am still paying the house bill and she is paying rent on another place. I try to talk to her and I feel i get ignored and I am scared she will find someone else to fill my shoes. She says there is no one and she isnt interested in finding someone. I feel so empty. How can I work on our relationship


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I got out of field work when I was in the house one day and my wife said "It's your dad" and my eldest, who just a little one at the time, maybe 7 or 8, picked up the phone and said 'hi dad'.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're not home, that leaves a pretty empty house. I can certainly understand your frustration since it doesn't sound like you have a choice about working away from home. However, it's not a good situation and I can understand your wife feeling "abandoned", although I think that's somewhat dramatic. Lonely without you there, would be a better characterization.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say you need to fix your work/life situation before trying to fix the relationship. Talk with her and tell her how you feel. You have to figure out with her how you can spend a lot more time together. Different job, smaller house, move the family closer to the job - I'm sure there are other options. being away 30days at a clip is a tough situation. Good luck with this!


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. It is kinda what I what thinking. She dont seem like she would want to move out to where I am working and I am having a hard time thinking of leaving the place i have now but if it was to help us I am willing to try anything. She has been wanting to move but she wants to move to a place further from where I work.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Did she say specifically that she "wanted space"?

If she did, we all know what that means in womanese.


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

ya among the other excuses i guess and i have been trying to do that while i am out working now and i try not to bug her and then when i do go home i try to get to go out and do something together.


----------

